# Date & Time Stamp



## j.burtt (May 19, 2003)

I have photoshop Elements 1. How can I get the date and time stamped on the photos that I want to print. I know that running the curser over the picture, they show up but I want it on my prints. Is there a way to automaticly do this other than using the text tool.


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

The date and time stamp's you refer to are in the photo's meta data.

I have Photoshop CS and to the best of my knowledge, you cannot get the date and time stamp from this meta data onto the actual image.

So, I doubt if Adobe elements can do this.

Some cameras allow you to have the option of showing the date and time on the image, at hte time the shot is taken. I know this doesn't help with the images already taken, but it might come in handy in the future.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

http://www.friedemann-schmidt.com/software/exifer/

For reading and editing exifer data, can also watermark the image with any selected data. Has a few other function too.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I found this under Elements help 
-----------------------
To enter information about a file:

1 Choose File > File Info.

2 For Section, choose an attribute. To move forward through the sections, click Next; to move backward, click Previous.When you've finished, click OK.

You can choose the following sections:

Caption to enter text that can be printed under an image or displayed in a Web browser's title bar. To print the caption, choose File > Print Preview, and select Caption. Then print as usual. (See Setting output options for more information.)
Copyright & URL to enter copyright information. Select Mark as Copyrighted to display a copyright symbol in the image window's title bar. Enter the desired text in the Copyright Notice text box. Specify a URL in the Image URL text box if information about an image can be found on a Web site. Click Go To URL to test the link.


----------



## j.burtt (May 19, 2003)

I was afraid it was to much to ask for, but thanks anyway.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have Photo-Brush and it has a time stamp.

http://www.mediachance.com/pbrush/index.html

It lets you do things many ways too.

Date/Text Stamp
http://www.mediachance.com/pbrush/help/text.html#Anchor-Dat-63710


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

j.burtt said:


> I was afraid it was to much to ask for, but thanks anyway.


That tool I linked too does exactly what you want and it's free. The exifer data is created by the camera including the date it was taken NOT the date the file was created providing your camera adds that info.


----------



## j.burtt (May 19, 2003)

Hey, coalman. I downloaded Exifer, but I can't figure out how it works. Is there a site with some instructions? It does sound exactly like what I need. Can you help or point me in the right direction?


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

First thing I would do is create a Temp1 and Temp2 folder in My documents for testing, this way if you mess up no harm done. Then do what I do when I get a new program...start pressing buttons.  Copy about 3 images to temp1 to use as source files and use temp2 as the output, it does output new images.

For what you want to do open up Exifer and browse to the temp1 folder, under view change it to list view. In the left you should see listed your 3 images. to the right is the data for that image. If you highlight a different image it will give you the data for that image. On the right under image there is a listing for date taken if your camera added it and the cameras date was set correctly.

On the left highlight the first image, hit shift and click the last image. All three files should now be highlighted. Click the icon on the top that has the AB on it. which will bring up the watermark dialog box. Under text to display highlight what is there and delete. Below that is some buttons. Click in order what you want to display, by using the buttons it takes the info from the exif data. So if the exif data is correct in the image then it will be correct on the watermark... right down to the second it was taken.  You can also add whatever text you want such as hash marks between the month/day/year. Adjust the fonts and the style to your liking on the bottom and click continue. Select temp 2 as your output folder and it will write the new images with the watermark.

BTW if the exif data is incorrect you can use this program to correct it. Either individually or in mass by highlighting.


----------



## j.burtt (May 19, 2003)

Thank you so much. Your instructions were easy to follow and I really appreciate your help, but I have just a couple of questions. What do I pick on the dialog sheet so that only the text shows up and no background color? Also, can you give me an idea of what to pick for size (height in pixels) so that a person can read it.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

j.burtt said:


> What do I pick on the dialog sheet so that only the text shows up and no background color?


Next to background color set the opacity to 0. The only problem with that is if the font color you use is simialr to the image color where it's going. It's too bad this program doesn't have a option for adding a small shadow of opposing color to the text.



> Also, can you give me an idea of what to pick for size (height in pixels) so that a person can read it.


The trouble with that is it's relative to viewing or printing size... and the persons eyesite  . The same size that would be perfect for a printed 8x10 is probably not going to show up very well on a wallet size.... Anyhow there's acheckbox which by default should be checked that says scale relative to image size. As long as that is checked it will make the watermarks all the same size regardless of how big the image is in pixel size. In other words if you have a 3000x1000 image and another that is 1500x500 and you print them both at 5x7 the text size will be the same on both. Just adjust the font size until you find one that is large or small enough, there's really no good answer for that.


----------



## j.burtt (May 19, 2003)

I think I've got it all now. Thanks for all your time.


----------



## j.burtt (May 19, 2003)

Hate to keep bugging you, but I need to see if Exifer can change the date the picture was taken. I've tried and cannot get it to do it. I changed the time in the camera to daylight savings time the other day and inadvertantly must have changed the year too. Now I have about 60 pictures that show they were taken in 2005. How can I change they to 2006.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Just select all the one you want to change, hit instead of the AB button hit the one that looks like a notepad with a pencil. Change the date.


----------

